# DOTM rules: Should people be allowed to...



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

This is the other proposed change that's being discussed. With the creation of the puppy contest, should people be allowed to enter their young dogs into both the puppy _*and*_ the adult categories? Or should they be limited to picking one or the other?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Also just a thought but I thought for the puppy one it was for dogs that are CURRENTLY under 1 year, I see people posting old photos of their adult dogs.


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

I'll say one. The underlying purpose of this is to promote community and it's easier to acknowledge more of all these beautiful dogs by letting others have a better chance at winning a category.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I LOVE THAT ONE


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I posted in the puppy category a dog that die over 2 years ago at the age of 10. Sorry, I didn’t see that the dog had to be currently under one year of age. If that’s the case then please delete my entry.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I say you have to choose. Lets be fair each dog/puppy gets one chance per month.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Bedlam, there is a poll for that one as well.

I personally don't care about this particular rule change. But I think it should start up next month since it wasn't in place when people started their entries this month. It's unfair to change the rules halfway through and delete entries that were legit when the contest opened up.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I would love to see the dogs when they were pups. 1 dog per catagory per month though


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

i think if the puppy poll changes to only 12 months and younger, than NO ppl should only enter their pup in the puppy poll, and ADULT dog in the male/female poll.

if the puppy poll stays the same, then i think ppl should be able to enter their dog in ether/both places


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Personally, I don't think it matters. As I said in the previous poll - these are supposed to be *FUN* contests and all this bickering and b!tching about rules just makes it not inviting and not fun. It's not like, at the end of the day, it matters which dog wins.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

think puppies should be for pupies only and they should participate in only puppy contests. Leave the adults seperate. I think not only should it not be just current puppies but also current photos. Let's say at most a month old photo. With so many dogs under one year on here you could damn near divide it into months.(I'm not endorsing this idea LOL I'm just sayin). Alot of puppies. I'm glad a section was made for them.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Bumping. The other poll has gotten about a third more votes than this one.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

redog said:


> I would love to see the dogs when they were pups. 1 dog per catagory per month though


I agree ... The current rules allow a member to enter a dog they no longer have in the contest this is no different from putting an old puppy photo up ... 1 dog per category if your going to use an old puppy photo of your adult dog you may only enter that dog is 1 category. Same thing goes for those who choose to enter a dog they no longer have that dog may only be entered or placed in 1 category during the contest. This is fair and I have no problem with either or.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I think people entering should pic one or the other...

That's why as soon as I saw there was a puppy contest I entered it and did not enter the female contest


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Roxy_Nie said:


> I think people entering should pic one or the other...
> 
> That's why as soon as I saw there was a puppy contest I entered it and did not enter the female contest


Yeah that's what we are trying to say LOL ... If you put your dog in puppy of the month you cant enter that same dog in female of the month. For those who have multiple dogs like myself same rules apply you can only enter one dog per category meaning I couldn't put sadie in the female and puppy category that would be unfair I would have to choose one or the other.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> Yeah that's what we are trying to say LOL ... If you put your dog in puppy of the month you cant enter that same dog in female of the month. For those who have multiple dogs like myself same rules apply you can only enter one dog per category meaning I couldn't put sadie in the female and puppy category that would be unfair I would have to choose one or the other.


Oh sorry to repeat...LOL


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Oh sorry to repeat...LOL


No I thought I wasn't wording it right LOL so I repeated myself heheheheh ... This whole thing is starting to sound confusing hahahah:thumbsup:


----------

